# Can't print from Airport Express



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

Okay I'm a little new to the network printing but I'm really stuck.

I have my new Printer(lexmark X5470) hooked up to my Airport Express. But, neither Airport nor lexmark's installers can find it on network. If I hook it to my macbook, it works fine.

Any ideas to what's going on?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabiogump said:


> Okay I'm a little new to the network printing but I'm really stuck.
> 
> I have my new Printer(lexmark X5470) hooked up to my Airport Express. But, neither Airport nor lexmark's installers can find it on network. If I hook it to my macbook, it works fine.
> 
> Any ideas to what's going on?


Is this article, Printer troubleshooting for AirPort Extreme and AirPort Express, any help at all?


----------



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

Nada. I have a feeling I have a setting off somewhere. It's not showing up in the airport admin utility.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabiogump said:


> Nada. I have a feeling I have a setting off somewhere. It's not showing up in the airport admin utility.


Then you should do a reset and start over.


----------



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

I wiped out the old installation and started again. The Install program still can't find the printed when connected to airport.

I got a feeling I need to use generic drivers and setup it up manually. What IP address airport uses for the USB port?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabiogump said:


> I wiped out the old installation and started again. The Install program still can't find the printed when connected to airport.
> 
> I got a feeling I need to use generic drivers and setup it up manually. What IP address airport uses for the USB port?


You've lost me there. My printer was listed without any problems.

Maybe somebody else has an idea.


----------

